# Looking for a sword art uniform patch



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm looking for a sword patch for a uniform, preferably a katana.  I've looked at several patch places, and haven't had any luck. Also, something with the kanji for sword would also work.

Thank you 

The kanji I believe is this one:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 26, 2004)

Good heavens why?


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 26, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Good heavens why?




Does it matter why?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Good heavens why?


 To place on 1 of my gi's. 

Also, I collect patches, and they interest me if they exist.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2004)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> Good heavens *why?*





			
				Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Does it matter *why?*





			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> To place on 1 of my *gi's.*



Ah let the questions *fly* to that *guy* because he wants it on his G*I* because he'll look so *fly* in hopes to catch some girl's *eye*.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Watch out boys & girls, Charles is a traditionalist!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2004)

Ronald R. Harbers said:
			
		

> Watch out boys & girls, Charles is a traditionalist!


 S'ok.  I'm looking for a traditional Japanese sword art to study.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

www.kenjusukai.tripod.com Charles hates these guys!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2004)

I got error pages.   I hate them too.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

I get error pages here too.  Try again!


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

Try "Kenjutsu International Association of Instructors."  That will piss Charles and his elite off to no end!


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't typically hate anyone Ronald.  I will admit to be a traditionalist, but then I study a koryu art.  I would say that I am bemused by McDojos, but I wouldn't say I hate them.

BTW the link is http://kenjutsukai.tripod.com/


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Oct 26, 2004)

I find it amusing that you call anyone not affiliated with your Ryu a McDojo.  I study under very qualified instructors.  I will never insult anyone I have not visited firsthand.  To hell with E-Budo,  most of those guys never have been in combat.  I may be 52 years old, but I still think I can bust a glove or two.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 27, 2004)

Believe what you want to belive Ronald.  You clearly have some beef with me.  No idea what it might be.  I do not style bash.  Period. Your accusation that I do shows a complete ignorance of my posting history.  I have gone out on limbs to smite style bashers more times than I care to think about.   

McDojos aren't styles.  By definition a McDojo is an establishment which is being taught by someone who made everything up and is now passing it off as a real system.  The typical McDojo instructor may have been to a few seminars but is in no way qualified to teach what they learned.   As such they are deserving of bemusement.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 27, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a sword patch for a uniform, preferably a katana.  I've looked at several patch places, and haven't had any luck. Also, something with the kanji for sword would also work.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The kanji I believe is this one:



I think "katana" is written as it is on my website (under the katanas section)


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 27, 2004)

I believe you are correct.  When it stands alone, that kanji reads katana.  Put the kanji for large in front of it, and it becomes to, as in daito.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 27, 2004)

Ahh...thank you for that tidbit.  :asian:


----------



## Saitama Steve (Oct 28, 2004)

Ronald R. Harbers said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that you call anyone not affiliated with your Ryu a McDojo.  I study under very qualified instructors.  I will never insult anyone I have not visited firsthand.  To hell with E-Budo,  most of those guys never have been in combat.  I may be 52 years old, but I still think I can bust a glove or two.



With the questions you have asked and the threads you have started on this particular section of the board referring to sword, it is glaringly obvious that you don't have much in-depth knowledge of JSA. 

Most Japanese sword arts are traditional by default. Kendo is a gendai budo (A modern martial art) and it has a strong sense of tradition. Koryu budo (classical/ old school martial arts) like kenjutsu or iaijutsu depending on school are always steeped in tradition. That's how they survive and are promagulated to students. Not on a large scale like modern arts like karate or aikido, but the schools systems are still passed on. 

A large number of the members who participate on E-budo do either gendai or koryu sword arts and are rather well skilled and some have spent a rather long time in Japan studying these traditions. Your using the excuse "To hell with E-Budo,  most of those guys never have been in combat." is just a cop out because you have less knowledge. Your ability to "bust a glove" as you put it really doesn't cut any ice either. 

Some koryu practicioners actually do partake in some MMA like BJJ and shootfighting as well. And if you think traditional Japanese martial arts aren't really that combative, why are eye gouges, ear slaps, and other vital strikes taught in jujutsu? Or how about Ken/iaijutsu where knowledge of anatomy is taught when training in kata, so that the most effective cut is made?

The Kenjutsukai is rather an antithesis of what real traditional kenjutsu is. You can't just take techniques and kata from different ryuha and systemize them the way you can with karatedo. Besides technique, each kenjutsu ryuha has it's own flavour, it's own individual concept of how to combat enemies and it's own psychological mindset.

Now back to the topic of the thread; Most JSA systems/schools don't use patches on their keikogi, unless it's a montsuki for demonstrations when a family crest (kamon) are used on the back, shoulders and sleeves of the montsuki.


----------



## Hyaku (Oct 28, 2004)

Ronald R. Harbers said:
			
		

> Watch out boys & girls, Charles is a traditionalist!



But I thought kenjutsu was a traditional pursuit. Did I missed something?

There can be certain misconception when it comes to wearing clothes in budo.  Wearing traditional costumes does create an impression of living in the past. But at the same time smart simplicity is respected, brash dress laughed at. Even in the 1600's men went around wearing gaudy things to advertize themselves as an available sword for hire and got killed by the simply dressed. 

The main idea is to look smart but unobtrusive and show who you are and what you do out on the dojo floor.

Now as Saitama Steve has actually had to get dressed up to demonstrate in Nippon Budokan he would know something about that.


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Nov 11, 2004)

A human who cannot accept the discipline of his peers, can never be a true human being.


----------



## jibran (Nov 18, 2004)

I found a patch on the KarateDepot site that may fulfill your request;
http://www.karatedepot.com/ot-pa-61.html


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Nov 18, 2004)

www.martialartsmart.com have some extremely cools ones they'll ship right out .   check it out.

BL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2004)

Neither had quite what I was looking for.  Thank you both though...some other good stuff at both sites. 

 I'm currently shopping around for prices for an MT 3.5" patch, might check out the cost on a small batch of these as well. Hey, a bucks a buck right?


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Nov 18, 2004)

Kenjutsu is Living Budo.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Nov 19, 2004)

Any particular reason you are descending into a rambling state?


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Nov 19, 2004)

I do tend to ramble don't I.  Thanks for stopping me.  I must try to stay on track.


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 19, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a sword patch for a uniform, preferably a katana.  I've looked at several patch places, and haven't had any luck. Also, something with the kanji for sword would also work.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The kanji I believe is this one:




That kanji is "ken" meaning sword.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 21, 2005)

Not quite sure if this will help. 

The patch that I wear on my uniform reflects my membership in a branch of an organization. The kwan patch that I wear on my Hapkido uniform reflects my membership in that kwan. There would be no sense in passing those patches along as you are not a member of these groups. What I think I am hearing you say is that you would like to wear a bit of "eye-candy" that would tell people that you are a practitioner of sword. I suppose one solution would be to get a rocker to wear on one sleeve that simply says, "sword". Of course, if you can have the word done in an oriental character it will suggest that you favor Oriental rather than Western sword, and it will also be a tad more exotic. This is something like what nunchuka or sai people do, though they also have the option of getting a general "kobudo" patch, I suppose. 
Personally, I am also a traditionalist so I am not a big fan of wearing my "resume" on my uniform. Actually, what I train in is a tough personal struggle and I find that even with the organizational patch I get a lot of folks elbowing their way into my practice to ask questions and tell stories. Unless you are actually in need of this sort of attention, and have the skill to address the questions posed to you, it may be lucky for you that you don't have your interests advertised on your uniform, yes?  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 21, 2005)

Wouldn't the sword worn in the obi be enough to indicate that you study a sword art?


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the idea here is to advise people of the range of ones' MA experience without having to walk about with various accutrement draped about ones' body. I imagine its along the lines of an American infantryman who wears a Combat Infantry Badge with the laurel on it, or perhaps a rocker that simply says 'Ranger". A matter of pride, maybe? For myself I have a bit of trouble with the whole belts and patches things. For instance, in the dochang in which I study sword, everyone is dressed absolutely identical, with no belts and only the school patch. Any question of ones' ability is addressed by observing their skill, not how they are attired. Or, as we say in Hapkido, "you are only as good as your last technique." FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh... so it's for a uniform which isn't worn during practice?  Or it's for when you are wearing your uniform but aren't practicing?  

If the first, then why in the world would you be wearing a uniform you don't practice in?  If the second why are you wandering around in a uniform when you aren't practicing?


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 22, 2005)

Dear Brian: 

See, thats why I have a problem with the whole "patches thing". I'm not talking about where an emblem of an organization to which one belongs. Rather I am speaking of Uniform-as-bulletin-board, or yet, uniform-as-billboard, ne? Call me old-fashion, but I have been given to believe that one trains in a "martial art" to become, well, more "martial". Into this characterization I throw things like modesty, self-control and all those other things that contribute to a person being a good "team player" if you will. Its something to do with make what you want, or how you want to be perceived, or the status you want in the eyes of the community secondary to what the needs of the community are. Now, admittedly I am speaking from the position of a member of a kwan whose focus is heavily weighted in terms of giving to the community, so maybe I am not the best person to speak on these things. But using myself as an example, rather than spend a lot of money on "eye-candy" I think I would spend my time and energy on actually learning a particular style of authentic swordwork and passing THAT to people in the "audience".  Thoughts? Comments?

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Bester (Jan 22, 2005)

What is the big deal with patches, etc?
I've been in schools where everyone looks like they just bought em, and others where they had stars and flags, and embroidery, etc. etc.

I think it depends on what one is trying to present.
One doesn't fight in their dress blues (with all the medals, etc), but one doesn't wear their combat BDUs into a fine diner either.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 22, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> What is the big deal with patches, etc?
> I've been in schools where everyone looks like they just bought em, and others where they had stars and flags, and embroidery, etc. etc.
> 
> I think it depends on what one is trying to present.
> One doesn't fight in their dress blues (with all the medals, etc), but one doesn't wear their combat BDUs into a fine diner either.



Because martial arts aren't the eagle scouts. That's why.

Classical Japanese martial arts do not make use of them either. At a demonstration you'll only see family crests on montsuki and that's it. There is no room for that kind of silliness in koryu.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 22, 2005)

Steve, I would even go a step farther. 

Even if one does not practice a "traditional" MA, there is something self-serving or self-aggrandizing about the whole patches thing that seems to speak against developing a martial attitude. Now I am not speaking about people who simply want to do a "martial sport" or "martial theatre" or "martial business". Different situation. If people think its cool to walk around in a uniform that makes them look like a NASCAR entrant thats fine for them. What I object to is having that person then tell everyone that they train in the MA. One trains in the MA to develop a martial mindset, or more loosely a "martial spirit". If a person is not doing that then they can legitimately call what they are doing "Martial Phys Ed" or "Martial Gymnastics" or "Civilian Arts", or even "Punchy-Kicky Time Structuring" but its not "Martial Arts" since that term was claimed by people seeking to make a very specific change in themselves quite sometime ago. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Bester (Jan 22, 2005)

Saitama Steve said:
			
		

> Because martial arts aren't the eagle scouts. That's why.


 Neither is the military.



> Classical Japanese martial arts do not make use of them either. At a demonstration you'll only see family crests on montsuki and that's it. There is no room for that kind of silliness in koryu.


 Not all arts are Japanese.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 22, 2005)

i think he was talking about JMA


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm looking for something simple and tasteful.  Right now, I have 2 gis I train in.  1 in plain, no patches, and gets worn the most.  The other is for more 'fun' bits, or when I work with a small group.  That one is most non-traditional (it currently has a Galactica flight patch on it).  I'm not looking to dress like a Nascar driver. LOL!


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 22, 2005)

Bester said:
			
		

> Not all arts are Japanese.



Read the 1st and 7th posts on this particular thread. Kaith is actually looking for a traditional Japanese sword art.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jan 22, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm looking for something simple and tasteful.  Right now, I have 2 gis I train in.  1 in plain, no patches, and gets worn the most.  The other is for more 'fun' bits, or when I work with a small group.  That one is most non-traditional (it currently has a Galactica flight patch on it).  I'm not looking to dress like a Nascar driver. LOL!



You're better off without the patches. Just keep the keikogi patch-free. People will take you more seriously.


----------



## digitalronin (Jan 22, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a sword patch for a uniform, preferably a katana. I've looked at several patch places, and haven't had any luck. Also, something with the kanji for sword would also work.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> The kanji I believe is this one:


 
 Why dont u take the pic to an embroider.  Don't those computer controled machines accept gifs.  I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 23, 2005)

Bob,

You picked a tough thing to find. Patches? sheesh...to each his own I guess .

Dude, I got nothing on searching for sword art patches. Especially Japanese sword arts. The best you can find that is done commerically is the Bushido patch that has two swords in it, or the chinese sword art patch. Both can be found here:

http://www.karatesupply.com/patches.htm


Paul


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2005)

I've pretty much given up for now.  Too expensive to have a 1 off piece made, and I can't currently bankroll a small quanitity run.  I be keeping my eyes open as I go though.

Thanks!


----------

